# Edge Technology Tool Post Drill Chuck



## darkzero (Dec 24, 2019)

These things have been out for quite some time. I love Edge Technology Products but never really had an interest in this one. My tailstock quill only has 4" travel. Recently had to do some deep hole hole drilling longer than 4" & got me thinking. Was gonna adapt a QCTP boring bar holder with a drill chuck or buy a Morse Taper QCTP holder. Centering would take some fussing around though. Plus I would have to buy another drill chuck. Then I remembered the Edge Technology tool post drill chuck.

Thing is really quick & easy to center. Comes with a dowel pin that mounts in the base with a magnet for storage. Simply loosen 2 SHCS so the drill chuck floats, mount one end of the pin in the drill chuck & the other end in the lathe chuck, then snug up the SHCSs. Even adjusts up & down so no need to really set the height of the tool holder but I did anyway. This thing will come in very handy for peck drilling deep holes too as it will be much quicker moving the carriage back & forth than the tailstock quill. I always hated that.

Very well made, well worth the $100 IMO, plus I had $60 sitting in my Paypal account for a while so feels like I only paid $40 for it. I love this thing!


----------



## hman (Dec 25, 2019)

Looks very well made.  How difficult is it to align to the spindle centerline?


----------



## darkzero (Dec 25, 2019)

Very easy, just loosen 2 SHCSs that I mentioned.


----------



## hman (Dec 25, 2019)

Arf!  Shoulda read through your entire post.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 25, 2019)

neat idea on the centering, but whatyagonna do when you're working on a part where the drilling is a 2nd/3rd/ last op and you can't remove the part from the chuck? That's been the vast majority of cases when I've used my toolpost mounted drill chuck, for exactly the reasons you mentioned (though I have to say, I'd LOVE to have 4" of quill travel, mine is about 1 1/2"  ). I tend to center mine using the turned face of the part and by looking at how the drill moves when it starts cutting. I guess you could always center drill the part with the tailstock, then use a pin with a 60deg cone on the end in your toolpost chuck for alignment.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 25, 2019)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> whatyagonna do when you're working on a part where the drilling is a 2nd/3rd/ last op and you can't remove the part from the chuck?



Good point, I dunno, I guess I'll figure that out when the time comes.    I suppose I could just leave the part mounted in the chuck, then swap the chuck out & center the drill chuck. I have a D1 cam lock spindle so it shouldn't be too much of a hassle.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 25, 2019)

swapping the chuck out is a good idea, hadn't thought of that.

You'll really enjoy this, makes hole drilling much faster. I also find it's a lot faster to retract the chuck, swap out a drill for a countersink or tap and then get back to it.

If you have an itchy wallet, another really handy tool is a tool post mounted live chuck. I made one as an exercise back when I was figuring out how to make QCTP holders and it's been used alot.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 25, 2019)

Tool post mounted live chuck, oh haven't seen or heard of that one before. When would you use something like that? I do have an inexpensive tailstock mounted live chuck.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 25, 2019)

darkzero said:


> When would you use something like that?


Drilling at a different angle or height, or both at the same time, while not disturbing the setup.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 25, 2019)

I envisioned something other than a tool post drill when I heard live chuck.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 25, 2019)

Could you make a tailstock "centering tool" for those times mattM was speaking of?  Or will turning the toolpost/cross slide around to line things up with centerline on the tailstock cause additional problems?


----------



## benmychree (Dec 25, 2019)

I do not find it at all difficult to accurately center a drill chuck using the MT QCTP, I just approach the revolving part with a center drill in the drill chuck and bring it very near the rotating face and further approach until it just touches and makes a mark; the center of that circular mark is center, then move up or down if necessary and laterally until the center drill point is truly centered, and drill your center; eesey peesey ---


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 25, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Tool post mounted live chuck, oh haven't seen or heard of that one before. When would you use something like that? I do have an inexpensive tailstock mounted live chuck.



I've used it for quite a few things - using my lathe like a rotary table (which I don't have yet) to drill/ tap holes in the face of a piece of work, using the indexing pin in my bull gear (Atlas 618), and drilling holes in the sides of things, such as for set screws or pins. To go from face drilling to side drilling I simply swap the height adjustment screw from the top to the bottom, flip it over and mount it on the other face of the tool post. It's very simple, just a drill chuck on a straight arbor running on a couple of bearings in a QCTP holder. I drive it with a cordless drill.


----------



## pstemari (Dec 31, 2019)

Hmm, I have the workshop practice series book on spindles, and I've been thinking a toolpost drill spindle would be a very handy thing to have for drilling cross holes. Perhaps I'll give it a go. 

The #4 and #41 style boring bar holders seem ideal for this. I've also thought about hacking one into a Hemingway-style ball turner.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jpackard56 (Dec 31, 2019)

darkzero said:


> I envisioned something other than a tool post drill when I heard live chuck.


During my second cup of coffee this morning my brain went the correct direction on this too !


----------



## Larry42 (Dec 31, 2019)

Edge Technology Tool Post Drill Chuck, I have one, bought for drilling a series of deep holes. Much faster than using the tail stock.  I did make a QCTP holder for my Dremel so I could use the compound to drill small holes at an angle or side.  My home brew indexing on my lathe is less than ideal. I now have a rotary table. Very accurate indexing and much better for things that will fit within the Z stroke.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 9, 2020)

After I received the tool post drill chuck, I emailed Edge Technology to give them my thanks & tell them how much I liked the product. Not the first time I have emailed them to show my thanks. I normally don't do stuff like that but I really like the items I have from them. 

Just received this today, they sent it to me for free! Did not ask me to do a review or anything like that in exchange for the product. Wow totally didn't expect that! What a great company with great products!


----------

